# cleats



## joeg1125 (Aug 29, 2007)

I was wondering if there is any way to put golf cleats on normal shoes.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

OK I'll ask....Why in the name god would you want to? Wreck a perfectly good set of street shoes for 3 months out of a year..... needs more input to make sense of this one....golf shoes aint that expensive...


----------



## joeg1125 (Aug 29, 2007)

because i have to get my shoes custom made because i severely broke my sesmoid bone a few years ago and have stuctural problems. you could of just not replied rather than being a prick.


----------



## TGOH (Aug 20, 2007)

>_> I wouldn't really call that being a prick.


----------



## degoins (Jul 14, 2007)

Yeah, I think "prick" is a bit strong. You were pretty vague with your question therefore instigating the reactionary reply.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I somehow doubt it could be done. Golf shoes have those soles made with the inserts for spikes. You just can't screw a set of spikes into the sole of a shoe.

Would it be possible to buy a pair of golf shoes and then have an orthopedic insole made to help with your problem? That might be your best bet. 

BITE GOLF SHOES have some orthopedic models, you might want to look at those. They are called BIOFIT.

Hope this helps.


----------

